# How to tell if your child is doing the "vapes" :P



## Alex (6/7/16)

* 5 Signs Your Kid Is 'Vaping' *



Judy Dutton Health Check
January 13, 2015 at 8:53 AM
 






In the past, parents would smell a whiff of cigarette smoke, burst into their teenagers' rooms, catch them sneaking a puff of a cigarette, and major grounding would then ensue. Today, here's what will more likely happen: there will be no smoke, or smell. Instead you may stumble across what looks like a James Bond-style pen in your teen's backpack_._

Welcome to the world of *e-cigarettes*, which deliver their nicotine high through heated vapor. A recent study has found that so-called "*vaping*" is on the rise among teenagers, setting off alarm bells among researchers and parents alike.


According to the Yale study, one in four high school students have tried e-cigarettes. A survey of two middle schools found that 3.5 percent of these kids have also tried e-cigarettes. And even many of those who haven't vaped said they'd consider it.

"Kids are less scared of trying vaping: one report states that less than one quarter thought they'd ever try conventional cigarettes, but *close to half said they might try vaping*," says Michael Bernstein, MD, the associate director in the division of pulmonology at Stamford Hospital in Connecticut.

Teens' lax attitude toward the devices is blamed on a perception that they're safer than regular cigarettes -- after all, they were originally designed to help adults stop smoking. But while most experts agree that e-cigarettes are _safer_ than conventional cigarettes, safer does not mean they're safe.

*More from The Stir: If Teenagers Want To Buy Cigarettes, Let Them!*

To compare: conventional cigarettes deliver thousands of toxic and cancer-causing chemicals into the body, including tobacco and carbon monoxide. Vaping, meanwhile, contains mostly nicotine, which can also wreak havoc with the cardiovascular system and lead to hypertension and heart attacks. Since nicotine is the substance that gets us addicted and craving more, it works a lot like a "gateway" drug that can easily lead teens down the path to smoking regular cigarettes.

E-cigarettes also deliver high levels of nanoparticles -- tiny particles that can trigger inflammation and have been linked to asthma, stroke, heart disease, and diabetes, warns Michael Genovese, medical director of Sierra Tucson addiction center. In addition, use of e-cigarettes has been linked to higher rates of pneumonia.

Because e-cigarettes are so new, the industry is largely unregulated compared to traditional tobacco products. Although 20 states have banned the sale of e-cigarettes to minors, the majority still allow it -- or else kids can go online and buy with impunity.

Making matters worse, it's really hard for parents to tell if their kid is vaping, since there's no smoke or telltale smell. Here are some signs parents should be aware of:

1. *The scent* -- "E-cig vapor can have no odor at all, which is part of the appeal," says Laura Offutt, MD, founder of the teen health website Real Talk With Dr. Offutt. That said, the vapor can be flavored, so if you suddenly catch a whiff of fruit punch, bubble gum or mint -- and you can find no juice containers, gum or candy wrappers -- that could be a red flag.

2. *"Pens" that aren't pens* -- "Another thing that I think is helpful for parents to be aware of is that e-cigarettes or vaporizers can look like many things," says Offutt. "They can look like thumb drives, or pens, or like a stylus." So if you spot something along these lines, take a closer look, and if there are holes on each end, you've probably got an e-cig in your hands.

3. *Copious sipping of liquids*. One major ingredient in the vaporized liquid in e-cigs is propylene glycol, which is "hygroscopic" -- meaning it attracts and holds water molecules from its environment, like the mouth. According to Genovese, this can lead e-cig users to have a constant state of dry mouth, which can be alleviated by quaffing more drinks. Dry skin is another common side effect.

4. *Nose bleeds*. The water-holding effect of e-cig vapor can also dry out the nasal passages, leading to bloody noses. 

5. *Passing on caffeine*. Some e-cig users develop a sensitivity to caffeine, and curb their caffeine intake. So if your teen is suddenly passing on the Red Bulls they used to chug often, vaping may be to blame.

As for what to do if you find out your child is vaping, Dr. Bernstein suggests emphasizing to your teen that the terms "vaping" and "smoking" are essentially the same thing in your eyes -- that way, they can't say, "I'm not smoking, I'm vaping!" and get off the hook if you catch them sneaking a puff.

Or, if your teen argues "vaping isn't dangerous," consider this analogy from Dr. Bernstein: "When teens ask me if vaping e-cigs is safer than smoking, I have said the following: jumping out of airplanes using a parachute with holes is better than using no parachute. What's even better? Don't jump out of airplanes."

source: http://thestir.cafemom.com/tweens_teens/181206/signs_kid_using_vaping_ecigarettes

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Feliks Karp (6/7/16)

I don't even...

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## brotiform (6/7/16)

FFS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (6/7/16)

I'm concerned about the increase of kids vaping. 
I have a few teacher friends and vaping is becoming a reality in schools and a common occurrence. 

What's worse is that it's a cloud contest and not a nicotine fix. 

I know of some schools that are educating the kids that vaping is a bad idea. 

All very sad news. 
I have no issue with parents wanting their kids to use a better alternative than smoking but letting their kids take mods to school is ridiculous. 
If I was the parent the mod would would be in the car for before school and again after school.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/7/16)

This part is my favorite:




Alex said:


> tiny particles that can trigger inflammation and have been linked to asthma, stroke, heart disease, and diabetes, warns Michael Genovese



My mother is a chronic asthmatic, was on heavy asthma meds daily for most her life, she works with us all day everyday, and has even started vaping, and guess what...she has not used her pump in nearly a year.... #justsaying

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2


----------



## Nightwalker (6/7/16)

Hahahaha


----------



## Christos (6/7/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Hahahaha


I hope you are laughing at the article because this is a serious matter.


----------



## Nightwalker (6/7/16)

Christos said:


> I hope you are laughing at the article because this is a serious matter.


I'm laughing at a few things. 
1. The stupidity of people...
2. That if if I was a teen trying to hide my vape.. 2x RX200s with Griffin 25 and drippers, I'd be buggered

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Roodt (6/7/16)

I suppose the author received a nice check under the table from "big tobacco" after klapping together this "well researched" article...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (6/7/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I'm laughing at a few things.
> 1. The stupidity of people...
> 2. That if if I was a teen trying to hide my vape.. 2x RX200s with Griffin 25 and drippers, I'd be buggered


Very good response. 
I'm just concerned some vape shops are doing some unethical business or some parents are clowns.
Hurting vaping Nevertheless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt (6/7/16)

Christos said:


> Very good response.
> I'm just concerned some vape shops are doing some unethical business or some parents are clowns.
> Hurting vaping Nevertheless.


As true as that is, we should bare in mind that the same happens with alcohol, smokes and many other illegal drugs... vaping is just the new "easy" target that attracts attention. 
That being said, it would be brilliant if the vaping community does "self regulate" and not sell to minors.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (6/7/16)

Ten tell-tale signs that your child may be into vaping:

1) They complain that mom's puddings are tasteless and urge her to buy flavourings to bolster them... like Cuban Cigar and Turkish 
2) You find that their iPhone WhatsApp contacts include people named Rip Trippers and Grimm Green
3) An incandescent light bulb blows in the house and they offer to make a new coil for it
4) They suddenly start acing their Ohm's Law science tests at school
5) You ask what they want for their birthday and they tell you they need new batteries for their smart phone. Three 18650s should do it.
6) They ask you why there isn't a VG Glass in the Yellow Pages, and why no movies are rated VG
7) You're restringing your guitar and they look closely at the string and say "Ooh, look, it's just like a Clapton!"
8) The security company arrives to install the electric fence and they ask the technician whether the wires are kanthal, nickel or stainless steel.
9) They ask mom that next time she buys cotton buds at the chemist, please make sure that it's Japanese organic cotton
10) You make a nice bag of microwave popcorn and they immediately cover their mouths and noses, shrieking "OMG, do you know what's *in *that stuff?!?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 17


----------



## Silver (6/7/16)

Roodt said:


> As true as that is, we should bare in mind that the same happens with alcohol, smokes and many other illegal drugs... vaping is just the new "easy" target that attracts attention.
> That being said, it would be brilliant if the vaping community does "self regulate" and not sell to minors.



I agree with you @Roodt

We are trying to do our bit:

*Vapecon 2016 - brought to you by ECIGSSA
27 Aug - Heartfelt Arena Pretoria*

*Right of admission reserved*
*Strictly no under 18s*
*

*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hands (6/7/16)

Alex said:


> Dr. Bernstein suggests emphasizing to your teen that the terms "vaping" and "smoking" are essentially the same thing

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Roodt (7/7/16)

Silver said:


> I agree with you @Roodt
> 
> We are trying to do our bit:
> 
> ...


Guess my lighty is visiting his aunt that day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (7/7/16)

@Silver 
*Strictly no under 18s ?*
*and if they are accompanied by a adult ?*


----------



## CloudmanJHB (7/7/16)

Wowser!


----------



## KimVapeDashian (7/7/16)

For the most part, I agree with what is written in the article. The affordability used to keep kids off the vape, but due to our great local suppliers this is hardly an issue anymore.

The only negative I would have to say, is that they portray that vaping slows down caffeine intake and that this is "bad"... That should be a good thing, in actual fact.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Switchy (7/7/16)

RichJB said:


> Ten tell-tale signs that your child may be into vaping:
> 
> 1) They complain that mom's puddings are tasteless and urge her to buy flavourings to bolster them... like Cuban Cigar and Turkish
> 2) You find that their iPhone WhatsApp contacts include people named Rip Trippers and Grimm Green
> ...



I'm sorry but the above is brilliant!

More related, I remember smoking when I was in school, if you were caught or suspected, a quick "pat-down" would or would not find cigarettes on you, and you would have to deal with the consequences. How the hell are you going to hide a cloud chasing mod in the seam of your jacket?

And I do agree it's a serious matter, same as smoking, same as drinking, same as any other thing that teens feel they need to experiment with. We were ALL there, we ALL know what it's like doing things you are not "supposed" to be doing at the certain age, and we ALL know the thrill of getting away with it. And I'm sorry to say, but having kids rock up at MIDDLE SCHOOL with a vape or vaping device....that's just poor parenting.

All in all its not a ridiculously wrong article, aside from the point they raised...."...there's no smoke..."

Converting analog smokers to vapers is one thing, but trying to get someone who doesn't smoke in the first place into vaping, that's just redundant.

TLR - @RichJB had a funny post!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/7/16)

Willyza said:


> @Silver
> *Strictly no under 18s ?*
> *and if they are accompanied by a adult ?*



Thanks for asking the question @Willyza
Sorry, the answer is no, under 18s wont be allowed, even if accompanied by an adult

The organising team have decided on this for several reasons. 
Ultimately, this is not an event for kids, it's for adults 

We understand it would perhaps be viewed as more convenient for some if the whole family could come along but this is not a family function. We cannot cater for that at this year's VapeCon and have planned the event around that. Lets see how it goes and we can assess afterward.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Roodt (7/7/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for asking the question @Silver
> Sorry, the answer is no, under 18s wont be allowed, even if accompanied by an adult
> 
> The organising team have decided on this for several reasons.
> ...




I fully agree with @silver on this. I wouldn't want my son in an environment filled with vapor. even at home I vape outside so as to not have any negative effect on his health

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (7/7/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> For the most part, I agree with what is written in the article. The affordability used to keep kids off the vape, but due to our great local suppliers this is hardly an issue anymore.
> 
> The only negative I would have to say, is that they portray that vaping slows down caffeine intake and that this is "bad"... That should be a good thing, in actual fact.



We are now sworn enemies! For insulting my one true love we must now duel.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KimVapeDashian (7/7/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> We are now sworn enemies! For insulting my one true love we must now duel.



Life would be boring if we agreed all the time 

For the purpose of science, what did you not like in the article?

(Don't dislike my post  hahahaha)

@Feliks Karp your reply will be post #200 so i expect it to be amazing!


----------



## Feliks Karp (7/7/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Life would be boring if we agreed all the time
> 
> For the purpose of science, what did you not like in the article?
> 
> ...



Never mind that! Pistols or blades? High noon on the estate! I must avenge my dear sweet love Caffeine's honour which you have so insulted!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SAVaper (7/7/16)

Kids will be kids. I don't want my son smoking or vaping but if I had to choose it would be vaping.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## KimVapeDashian (7/7/16)

SAVaper said:


> Kids will be kids. I don't want my son smoking or vaping but if I had to choose it would be vaping.



I would let them die on analogs before letting them waste my electricity on all these 18650s!



/irreverentjokes

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Andre (7/7/16)

I agree, minors should not be encouraged to take up vaping. Clearly, inhaling air is better. And it is true that the long terms effects of vaping is still being discovered, but were are now more than ten years down the line without any major adverse effects noted.

Minors are minors and they will do what they will do. I would rather have mine vape than smoke.

This article is wrong on many fronts. It makes as if vaping is as bad as smoking. That is patently untrue. It even encourages parents to sell that as gospel. What has happened to telling your children the truth - they are not stupid.

Nicotine by itself is not addictive - research on non-smokers have clearly shown that. There is no "craving more", to the contrary. Research so far has made it abundantly clear that vaping is not a "gateway drug".

The claims that vaping can trigger inflammation and has been linked to asthma, strokes, pneumonia, etcetera are flimsy at best and mostly based on in vitro studies. which are yet to be shown to be of any practical effect. Evidence of the beneficial effect of vaping on asthma and as a help for diabetics abound.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (7/7/16)

Andre said:


> I agree, minors should not be encouraged to take up vaping. Clearly, inhaling air is better. And it is true that the long terms effects of vaping is still being discovered, but were are now more than ten years down the line without any major adverse effects noted.
> 
> Minors are minors and they will do what they will do. I would rather have mine vape than smoke.
> 
> ...



@Andre, perhaps the context of why the article is written is more towards why I like the "harsh" perspective on Vaping and children. I do agree that distinction between vaping and smoking needs to be made, and that vaping is less harmful (at this point, evidence wise) than smoking is... However, when it comes to minors I feel that the media has the duty to discourage vaping among youths... I agree in telling people the truth, and based on current studies the truth would be that vaping is safer (assuming safe juices being used etc)... BUT again, it is easy to twist "it is better than smoking" instead of "doing neither".

Sure, the links of inflammation could be hogwash - But, personally have had some "throaty" experiences, with different juices that did not agree with me, and with some people extreme cases (without evidence to the specifics, it is hard to defend why that linking would be used).

Thanks for taking the time to reply, I do agree with your points

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (7/7/16)

As a Biology teacher who major in Physiology i had my reserves concerning vaping and it took me 2 years of personal research (documentaries, discussions and articles) before i decided to start vaping. I found nothing negative about any of the individual ingredients in a zero nicotine juice including the reaction between them during vaping. I convey my findings with learners when asked since kids have the keen ability to see right through bs. Pointless starting to vape when you were/are not a smoker trying to quit. Common knowledge dictates that fresh air is better than any other form of vapour hence the fact we evolved to use air to sustain us at a optimum level.
But when i was informed by experts that all risk is downscaled by at least 95% when switching from smoking to vaping made it a no-brainer for me.
I have immense respect for my father-in-law who is a brilliant doctor and he switched from smoking to vaping as well....awesome gesture that i made the correct decision.
I even have no problem with kids vaping as long as they retain good manners, friendliness, respect for themselves and others, the desire to learn and capable of maintaining good moral standards.
And my 16 year old son..... academic top 10..... agrees whole heartedly with me.  
Let the vaping commence.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## KimVapeDashian (7/7/16)

KZOR said:


> As a Biology teacher who major in Physiology i had my reserves concerning vaping and it took me 2 years of personal research (documentaries, discussions and articles) before i decided to start vaping. I found nothing negative about any of the individual ingredients in a zero nicotine juice including the reaction between them during vaping. I convey my findings with learners when asked since kids have the keen ability to see right through bs. Pointless starting to vape when you were/are not a smoker trying to quit. Common knowledge dictates that fresh air is better than any other form of vapour hence the fact we evolved to use air to sustain us at a optimum level.
> But when i was informed by experts that all risk is downscaled by at least 95% when switching from smoking to vaping made it a no-brainer for me.
> I have immense respect for my father-in-law who is a brilliant doctor and he switched from smoking to vaping as well....awesome gesture that i made the correct decision.
> I even have no problem with kids vaping as long as they retain good manners, friendliness, respect for themselves and others, the desire to learn and capable of maintaining good moral standards.
> ...



Thank you for your reply as well, our forum is a great place with all the knowledge that exists.

Before anything, I do not believe that vaping has an effect on intelligence - off the bat. 

Parenting is something that everyone does a little differently, and I would not judge anyone else's methods  You are entitled to let your son vape, and please do not think I have something against that. As stated above, Parenting is different - I know that had i still lived at home, the last thing i would be allowed to do was vape.

Thank you for sharing your story!


----------

